# 6 week old rabbit down



## happy acres (Apr 28, 2014)

All my other buns are fine, this one is just laying there, fur on belly and paws is wet. Moving a bit, but very lethargic. Help!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought bun might be too hot, tried giving cold water, currently have it laying on cement floor that is cool.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 28, 2014)

have you been able to watch it when it is eating the last few days?  is it drinking?  sometimes rabbits at this age can develop enteritis(stomach would sound like it is full of liquids)- check it's backend to see if has the runs(backend will be all soiled/messy). If possible put the bunny on hay and water no pellets to see if that helps until it starts moving around better. 

You could also try smethicone(20 mg) anti-gas drops in its water...

hope you get it feeling better


----------



## happy acres (Apr 28, 2014)

So far it hasn't eaten anything today that I know of. It's lying quietly. I have it separated from the rest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2014)

see if you can get it to drink some water and offer it some hay. you may have to try and hand feed it, encourage it to eat.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 29, 2014)

Bun died.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2014)

so sorry to hear this


----------

